# Can I leave Billy with nannies all year round?



## Newbygoatman

H all

I was just wondering whether I could leave my billy goat with my nannies all year round? If so when would I have to wean the young doelings incase he mates them? And also when would the nannies naturally come back into season to be tupped?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You COULD, but I don't think it would be a very good idea management wise. 
It means to nannies would constantly be getting pregnant and wouldn't get a break from the buck.


----------



## emilieanne

I did this with my first two goats (I didn't know anything) 
Everything was fine BUT our buck was so sweet and wouldn't hurt anything! 
We did end up with some insest babies though.. That can cause complications. It didnt with me, but it can. 
If they're pets, I don't recommend it. 
But if they are for breeding, I would say it's fine just make sure each doe gets their break and the babies don't get hurt. 
Also, if the doe is nursing a baby or babies, I'd say get them away from the buck.


----------



## Texas.girl

Until recently my buck was with my does and 3 kids were in my vegetable garden. But last week that buck made me so mad he is now by himself in the vegetable garden and thankfully the kids are doing okay in with the does. The buck would not leave the does alone. He kept chasing them away from the food, trying to mount them (both does I am sure are pregnant) and just causing all sorts of problems. He got mad at me when I tried to push him away (with a stick to his horns) so I could put food in the feeder and that was just the final straw. So now he is by himself. He butts everything and I mean everything so it isn't safe to put him with anyone for the time being. Eventually my 4 month old twin wethers will be big enough to fight back and then maybe I will move them in with the buck, but right now he has to be by himself. Also, I was told on another post that if a buck butts the pregnant doe on the side it might cause her to miscarry. My buck does that a lot. I am glad he is away from my does. I will be even happier when the fencing we are putting up to seperate him from the others is finally done. Then I can start getting the vegetable garden ready for spring.


----------



## milkmaid

What breed are your goats? If they are seasonal breeders, they will only get pregnant once a year even if kept with a buck all the time. If they are Boers or miniature, then I wouldn't as they will kid about twice a year, which would be a lot of stress for them.
Then there's the issue of the temperament of the buck, whether you want to know the exact date the does are bred, etc. And a buck will sometimes harass does in late pregnancy, causing them to go into premature labor, so you should keep him out if he does that.
Father breeding daughter is usually no big deal; just try not to let the goats become too inbred. Sometimes a defect can pop up, but more often than not the kids are normal.
So if you take all this into account and it works for you - go for it! That's how they live in the wild.

Oh, and young does come into their first heat at ~ 3-4 months. They really shouldn't be bred until they are much closer to adult size.


----------



## surveyman

Let me tell you about my experience. I just got started in the goat business and my does all kidded between January and May. I didn't separate any of them. Well, in late July there was a big ruckus out there and I decided I had to get some of them away from the buck pronto. I was too late. The end result was they all had kids around Christmas, including some of last year's does, one of which kidded at 7 months old. I have learned a valuable lesson and will start keeping the buck away from anything I don't want bred.


----------



## spanishgoatman

CAN I PUT A 14 MONTH SPANISH DOE WITH 3 BILLIES? 2 BUCKS ARE12MONTHS OLD AND BILLYBOY IS 3YRS OLD.? THIS MAN CALLED ME AND ASKED ME IF HE COULD GET HIS DOE BREAD? GOAT PEN IS VERY LARGE. THANKS LOUIS


----------



## ksalvagno

No. All 3 would be raping that poor doe. They would fight over her and beat her up.

This thread is from 2013.


----------



## Goat_Scout

spanishgoatman said:


> CAN I PUT A 14 MONTH SPANISH DOE WITH 3 BILLIES? 2 BUCKS ARE12MONTHS OLD AND BILLYBOY IS 3YRS OLD.? THIS MAN CALLED ME AND ASKED ME IF HE COULD GET HIS DOE BREAD? GOAT PEN IS VERY LARGE. THANKS LOUIS


It would be best to put her in with just one of the bucks, as stated above they will all fight over and harass her if they are all together.


----------



## capracreek

I do not let my bucks run with my does except the month of breeding time. Otherwise they can cause them to abort so they will come back in season and they can then breed again.


----------



## cwatkin

No, don't do it. Let them in together if you think that 5 months to the day in the future will bring good weather for kidding. You don't want kids during the cold season but I have had it happen and it worked out. It is just a lot of extra work as well as more risk for the kids.

The bucks will just become blubbering snorting fools with only one thing on their mind.

I had a couple bucks break down the fence a couple years back. I heard a bunch of commotion in the morning and have no idea when it happened but a couple does did get bred. One had triplets. One of the babies looked just like one of the bucks and the other looked like the other. The third was an unknown as to who the father was based on appearance alone but it was apparent that two different bucks had bred this one.

Conor


----------

